# Getting Drunk



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so I have been feeling good for the past ..4 months ? I know I have depersonalization and derealization but I already overcome with it. I don't even care if I have it or not. But last saturday I drank..heavily and I thought I would make my dp and dr make me feel bad but it didn't while I was drunk I felt great







and After everything It didn't make my dr nor my dp worse . I have heard from others that for them it was bad like drinking . For me it wasn't I am actually planning on getting drunk again . Just posting







hahaha

did anyone feel worst after drinking or what are your stories about drinking while being dp and dr


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Brizia_F said:


> Ok so I have been feeling good for the past ..4 months ? I know I have depersonalization and derealization but I already overcome with it. I don't even care if I have it or not. But last saturday I drank..heavily and I thought I would make my dp and dr make me feel bad but it didn't while I was drunk I felt great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drinking does make most people with DPD feel better, yet it is not a solution and you should avoid drinking often, I used to get drunk every single day with a bottle of vodka or two for about 3 months and now I'm glad I'm not alcoholic anymore, it's perfectly fine if you do it once in a while, but if you keep on drinking just to feel better you won't get far trust me


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You'll either build up a tolleance real quick or develop depression or other symptoms from consistantly use. It's not a long term solution, and by long term, think more then acouple weeks. Last thing you need is to start expereincing alcohol withdrawal


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

last time I got drunk I totally felt like "myself" again. I could relax, think about other stuff and I saw the world, myself and the people around me like I used to do - which was a huge relief because it basically confirmed that these symptoms are not ME or permanent in any way.


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't drink to FEEL BETTER , I feel good I just did it to have fun on a party .


----------



## soulallnighter (Jan 14, 2011)

Just to add my two cents. Ive been recovering pretty well from DP and DR for a while and im also rediscovering my social life which, for me, inevitably involves some pretty heavy nights of drinking. Off course you gotta be careful with over drinking, especially if its purely as an escape, but I am totally enjoying it right now and I dont think there is such a big problem with it. I helps me remember the fun social person I was before this all began a couple of years back.
The biggest problem for me with the DP is definately the hangovers, but it depends on how big the night was or If i party too many nights nights in a row. Generally I just feel a bit lethargic and maybe slightly more disconnected for a few hours and then it goes away. Just like a normal hangover but with a hint of DP added. 
Anyway, probably nobody really cares about this at all. I would just say as long as you dont get too carried away feel free to enjoy some guilt free nights of partying if you can.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Most dr's say if you get a hangover, it was too much


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## @TLA (Aug 2, 2012)

alos said:


> last time I got drunk I totally felt like "myself" again. I could relax, think about other stuff and I saw the world, myself and the people around me like I used to do - which was a huge relief because it basically confirmed that these symptoms are not ME or permanent in any way.


"alos" I've had a very similar experience to you whilst drunk and you're confirmation that these symptoms aren't permanent is spot on








As for the main post... drinking occasionally isn't too bad, actually getting out in the open crowds and socializing will do you a world of good more-so(this is what i've found). 
But drinking to try and forget about things or "feel better" is a no no, coz in hindsight it doesn't. With dp and dr we have take extra precautions to keep our bodies healthy (as well as our minds or what's left of it lmao). Not too long ago i got drunk twice in a week and i felt like absolute shit! 
And remember you don't always have to drink to have a good time


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Brizia_F said:


> Ok so I have been feeling good for the past ..4 months ? I know I have depersonalization and derealization but I already overcome with it. I don't even care if I have it or not. But last saturday I drank..heavily and I thought I would make my dp and dr make me feel bad but it didn't while I was drunk I felt great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel better while drinking sometimes. But, when I drink too much, I feel out of control and distanced from my environment. The hyperawareness can kick in pretty bad then. If you don't have hyperawareness as a symptom, then I would imagine that drinking wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## jsbecket (Sep 28, 2012)

I would strongly advise against drinking. When having such condition, your brain is tired and your brain cells are over sensitive to toxins. Alcohol is a powerfull toxin that will eventually destroy your brain cells, hindering your recovery
There are other ways to feel good fortunatly


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I Feel horrible when I drink,because it gives me panic attacks.

The sense of being drunk scares me now.

And I used to be a heavy drinker lol


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

With all that anxiety has held back in my earlier life, drinking can be a pretty enlightening experience for me when around the "right" people. Those who explore and contribute to each others' aspirations for one.
Those who can laugh and be more curious than critical for another.
I've gotten drunk plenty of times and yet always find myself having to be sober several days after.

The negative sides to drinking tend to occur when around people I don't know who are acting strange, erratic, psychopathic, or just plain buzz-kill- pure and simple as that.

Like many drugs, you should have a trusted individual or some kind of security ahead of time before getting bombed.
By trusted individual, sometimes both can be pretty hammered and seriously help each other out too.

Getting more DP on alcohol is rare for me, but when I was going through more severe DP 3 years ago, champagne and heavy shots would intensify it. But my mind was more prone to thinking about DP as well at that time. I found once I stopped giving it so much attention, it also backed off and let me regain more sense of my consciousness and self. Like many people, marijuana was the "last straw" for unresolved anxieties that were only building up and finally exploded.
I had plenty of intense episodes of DP prior however, just not chronic. The previous year featured many episodes of dangerous cold-hearted psychotic depression when sober. I never have drank a lot in my life but back then the few times I did get drunk probably saved my life-serious.
In the long run, a lot of exercise, reassessment, changes, and philosophical education in my life reconstructed my mind in a way that go rid of such severe episodes. Sure I still enjoy a drink these days, but way less for therapy and more for social enlightenment - same goes for exercise. In fact getting a decent buzz off exercise is even nicer because you don't get the hangover AND sleep better.


----------

